# Weird Lag With Fios



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2010)

I live in NY and have had Fios for about 3 or 4 months now. Till tonight I've never had a single problem with it. I'm not even what the problem in my case is. Tonight I started noticing a weird lag while browsing websites. In the bottom left corner of the browser it hangs on "Looking for yahoo.com" for example. This happens with any site I try to go to. Sometimes it loads instantly, sometimes it hangs on "Looking for..." for awhile, and sometimes it doesn't load at all, Firefox will tell me it can't find the page.

I've tried tracert to a few different pages, the odd thing is it takes longer than usual for it to complete, but the pings are always good. I've also run a speedtest and it takes longer to start, but when it does I get my full 43mbps.

I've tried other computers to make sure there isn't something wrong with mine, I even get the same issue browsing on my phone. I've tried rebooting the router and a few other things.

What do you think this lag is? I've dealt with a lot of lag problems from Time Warner in the past, but nothing like this where all the numbers indicate everything is ok.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2010)

Call your ISP.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2010)

Verizon's website claims they have 24/7 tech support for Fios. I just called them, went through all the correct menus and all of a sudden the automated bot says "I'm afraid your problem cannot be helped by Fios technicians, goodbye" and it hangs up -.- I love verizon's support sometimes. Anyway, in the middle of the call it mentioned there is a service outage in my area that might affect TV service. My TV is fine, and the message didn't mention internet, but I'm going to assume it's related to that =/


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2010)

According to this thread at dslreport...

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24733842-northeast-Slow-DNS-lookups-tonight

There are a number of people on the east coast having DNS problems. A few mentioned something called OpenDNS which seems to have fixed their problems. I have no idea what it is though or how to use it. Does anyone know?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2010)

sure i could help you with it if you want to pm me or jump on my ts server


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2010)

I did some googling and setup my network for OpenDNS, I wish I had heard of this sooner because pages actually load faster now with this than they did even when Fios was working fine. Are there any other little tricks like this to make the interwebs faster than it already is?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2010)

+1 to OpenDNS, GoogleDNS, etc. Those really helped speed up my web surfing as they seem to be much faster at resolving domain names than the ISP. Other than that, I'm not sure what else would improve your internet experience.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2010)

Which is better? OpenDNS or GoogleDNS?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 31, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> Which is better? OpenDNS or GoogleDNS?



I've used both, and I've stuck with GoogleDNS these past few months with no issues. I'd rarely have an issue with OpenDNS blocking a site for some odd reason (It blocked eBay one day, I was like lolwut?), and I figured that since Google seems to be taking over the world, they would have a very fast public DNS service. I've stuck with Google ever since, and have it programmed in my router as the DNS provider.

More info on GoogleDNS: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/


----------



## v12dock (Aug 31, 2010)

Run a DNS benchmark from your computer http://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm

Then use the DNS that works fastest for you


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep, I am in VA and my FiOS is doing the same thing, here.
Something is odd.  Hell, thought I had a virus for a while, but I eliminated that probability.

It must be on Verizon's end.

There is suppose to be an upgrade to the Fios internet and, also, an upgrade to the menu and other stuff on the video coming soon, maybe they are getting ready for that or testing.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2010)

I had gotten a weird upgrade out of the blue about a month ago. I'm supposed to have 35/35 and it's been 43/35 consistently for the last month. It confused me because I'm still used to Road Runner in which you pay for 15/1 and get 3/1 virtually all the time. Now with Fios I get free upgrades, it baffles me.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> I had gotten a weird upgrade out of the blue about a month ago. I'm supposed to have 35/35 and it's been 43/35 consistently for the last month. It confused me because I'm still used to Road Runner in which you pay for 15/1 and get 3/1 virtually all the time. Now with Fios I get free upgrades, it baffles me.



Are those speeds sustained? My upload speed is supposed to be 512Kb/s, but it shows up as 2Mbit or more in speed tests... but I noticed utorrent was still uploading at 60KB/s (512Kb/s)... I sent my buddy a torrent and watched the upload speed start over 100KB/s, then sink down to 60KB/s again. Looks like they boost the speed of the connection for a few seconds, then sink it back down to look good on speed tests.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2010)

hat said:


> Are those speeds sustained? My upload speed is supposed to be 512Kb/s, but it shows up as 2Mbit or more in speed tests... but I noticed utorrent was still uploading at 60KB/s (512Kb/s)... I sent my buddy a torrent and watched the upload speed start over 100KB/s, then sink down to 60KB/s again. Looks like they boost the speed of the connection for a few seconds, then sink it back down to look good on speed tests.



Yes it is, when I torrent I upload at about 3 MB/s. I noticed what you're talking about with Time Warner, but with Fios everything is consistent. Aside from this DNS problem last night, which OpenDNS fixed, I haven't had a single problem or complaint with Fios.


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2010)

How much does it cost?


----------

